
Entrepreneur = someone who resists the urge to play in other peoples businesses - erikpukinskis
well, at least least eight or so hours a day
======
poof131
What does this even mean? If you are starting a company you should be in other
people’s business as often as you can. You need to be selling your product to
people or companies.

Are you trying to glamorize the “not work for someone else” theme? Most
entrepreneurs spent time working for someone else, usually at prestigious
places. This “domain experience” helps them raise money.

And is work play? Certainly we should strive to enjoy the things we do, but a
lot of people work for more than enjoyment—food, shelter, healthcare,
supporting dependents, and so on.

